# Visa application form photo



## suhassk100

Hi,

Can please some one help me as how to attach photo to the German national visa application form, since they have mentioned not to glue the photo on the form.

Also some one please let me know the order of documents which needs to be arranged for submission.

Thank you in advance,
Suhas


----------



## misecmisc

which visa are you applying for - Job Seeker Visa for Germany or some other visa?


----------



## suhassk100

misecmisc said:


> which visa are you applying for - Job Seeker Visa for Germany or some other visa?


I have mentioned that it is German national Visa  For employment.


----------



## misecmisc

suhassk100 said:


> I have mentioned that it is German national Visa  For employment.


i think for JSV application also the form says German national visa - is this correct? if yes, then are you applying for JSV(for searching job in Germany) or work permit(based on you having already got your German job offer letter while in India)?


----------



## suhassk100

misecmisc said:


> i think for JSV application also the form says German national visa - is this correct? if yes, then are you applying for JSV(for searching job in Germany) or work permit(based on you having already got your German job offer letter while in India)?


Oh is it? I am sorry I didn't know that, thank you so much for the clarification So yes I have an offer letter and I am applying for German national employment visa. So does the gluing of photo differs for different forms? Because in the visa application form which i came across, it read *Please do not use glue to attach the photo*.


----------



## SmartPhone

They are asking not to stick because they will scan your photograph during VISA Interview.


----------



## ALKB

suhassk100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can please some one help me as how to attach photo to the German national visa application form, since they have mentioned not to glue the photo on the form.



With a paperclip, for example. Don't forget to write your name (and possibly date of birth) on the back.


----------

